# Rivoluzione Real: James e Isco su mercato, nel mirino Hazard e Pogba



## juventino (1 Marzo 2016)

Arrivano indiscrezioni bomba dalla Spagna: secondo Marca, il Real Madrid avrebbe intenzione di rivoluzionare la propria rosa a seguito di una stagione deludente; Zidane infatti avrebbe messo nel mirino Hazard e Pogba, due fra i talenti più costosi del panorama mondiale, e per arrivare ad essi sarebbe pronto a cedere James Rodriguez e Isco. Il primo è valutaro 80 milioni mentre il secondo sarebbe valutato sui 40-45. Una vera occasione per i top club che aspirano a prendere i due in questione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Marzo 2016)

Fuori due figurine, dentro due figurine. Vai così!


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2016)

Fanno bene. Due giocatoretti.

Il prezzo di James Rodriguez indica tutto il degrado del calcio odieno.

Se i giocatori degli anni 80-90 giocassero oggi, probabilmente costerebbero non meno di 300-400 milioni.


----------



## pisolo22 (1 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me Isco va al Bayern Monaco o al City


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2016)

avessimo avuto il famoso cambio di proprietà erano da prendere subito, e secondo me verranno ceduti a prezzi inferiori.


----------



## Baggio (1 Marzo 2016)

Ho la tremenda sensazione che Isco finirà ai gobbi...tremenda sensazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2016)

Sono d'accordo, non tanto con James quanto con Isco. Isco non ha senso nel 4-3-3 perché non sa giocare mezz'ala; in realtà neanche James ha tanto senso però si potrebbe lavorare per adattarlo sull'out. Certo che con la liquidità che si ritrovano, e che soprattutto gli entrerebbe con queste cessioni, non hanno bisogno di crearsi troppi problemi. Hazard potrebbe benissimo giocare lui sull'out di destra, mentre di Pogba non ci sarebbe bisogno perché come mezz'ali avrebbero comunque Kroos, Modric e Kovacic. A Madrid non capiscono che c'è bisogno di equilibrio.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Questi sono i calciatori che ci servirebbero per tornare grandi. Per lo spagnolo poi sapete, vado matto. Lo metti al centro del progetto tecnico e ti cambia già il valore qualitativo della squadra.

Ma inutile sognare, questa è gente che non ci possiamo più permettere.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, non tanto con James quanto con Isco. Isco non ha senso nel 4-3-3 perché non sa giocare mezz'ala; in realtà neanche James ha tanto senso però si potrebbe lavorare per adattarlo sull'out. Certo che con la liquidità che si ritrovano, e che soprattutto gli entrerebbe con queste cessioni, non hanno bisogno di crearsi troppi problemi. Hazard potrebbe benissimo giocare lui sull'out di destra, mentre di Pogba non ci sarebbe bisogno perché come mezz'ali avrebbero comunque Kroos, Modric e Kovacic. A Madrid non capiscono che c'è bisogno di equilibrio.



Hazard a parte la stagione deludentissima... sulla destra non avrebbe proprio senso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hazard a parte la stagione deludentissima... sulla destra non avrebbe proprio senso.


Sicuramente più di James, poi è ambidestro.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Marzo 2016)

Sogno James al Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2016)

Forse Isco sarebbe da Milan, ma James utopia.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse Isco sarebbe da Milan, ma James utopia.



Nessuno dei due lo è, perchè ammesso tu possa pagare il cartellino poi devi scontrarti con la realtà, cioè che preferiscono andare alla concorrenza sia per un discorso economico sia per un discorso sportivo.

Ad oggi è la verità, il Milan non può garantire quello che possono fare le big europee.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2016)

Eh sì Isco al Milan, credo sverrei dalla gioia


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, non tanto con James quanto con Isco. Isco non ha senso nel 4-3-3 perché non sa giocare mezz'ala; in realtà neanche James ha tanto senso però si potrebbe lavorare per adattarlo sull'out. Certo che con la liquidità che si ritrovano, e che soprattutto gli entrerebbe con queste cessioni, non hanno bisogno di crearsi troppi problemi. Hazard potrebbe benissimo giocare lui sull'out di destra, mentre di Pogba non ci sarebbe bisogno perché come mezz'ali avrebbero comunque Kroos, Modric e Kovacic. A Madrid non capiscono che c'è bisogno di equilibrio.



Hazard a destra non ha nessun senso.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente più di James, poi è ambidestro.



Si, piu di James questo non si discute. Ma e lo stesso giocatore a non volere giocare a destra... gia quando lo metti al centro non e molto contento...
E possibile che sono il Real, hanno soldi da spendere e devono andare a prendere un giocatore per adattarlo in un ruolo dove NON HA MAI GIOCATO ?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse Isco sarebbe da Milan, ma James utopia.



Purtroppo nessuno dei due, in ogni caso andassimo in champions, io spenderei tutti i soldi disponibili per Isco, pur di strapparlo alla Juve (dove secondo me andrà a finire).


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due lo è, perchè ammesso tu possa pagare il cartellino poi devi scontrarti con la realtà, cioè che preferiscono andare alla concorrenza sia per un discorso economico sia per un discorso sportivo.
> 
> Ad oggi è la verità, il Milan non può garantire quello che possono fare le big europee.



quoto. 
e proprio per questo penso finiranno in premier o in una fra psg e bayern monaco. 
in italia solo la juve se li può permettere, ma solo isco, James è fuori portata anche per loro, a meno che non lo inseriscano nella trattativa per pogba.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quoto.
> e proprio per questo penso finiranno in premier o in una fra psg e bayern monaco.
> in italia solo la juve se li può permettere, ma solo isco, James è fuori portata anche per loro, a meno che non lo inseriscano nella trattativa per pogba.



Pure la Juve fatica a competere a certe cifre. Uno come Isco prende 4-5 mln a Madrid. Se va in qualsiasi grande prende quei soldi o più, la Juventus fatica a darteli. Basta vedere in estate, hanno provato a prendere Gotze, che non se li è manco filati...immagino che ingaggio gli proponessero....


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2016)

Sono giocatori da Bayern, Psg ed Premier. Non tanto per la qualità ma per il prezzo. Stipendio e cartellino irraggiungibili per qualsiasi squadra a parte, come detto, Bayern PSG e Premier.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fanno bene. Due giocatoretti.
> 
> Il prezzo di James Rodriguez indica tutto il degrado del calcio odieno.
> 
> Se i giocatori degli anni 80-90 giocassero oggi, probabilmente costerebbero non meno di 300-400 milioni.



concordo


----------



## Aragorn (2 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fanno bene. Due giocatoretti.
> 
> Il prezzo di James Rodriguez indica tutto il degrado del calcio odieno.
> 
> Se i giocatori degli anni 80-90 giocassero oggi, probabilmente costerebbero non meno di 300-400 milioni.



E pensare che Isco tre anni fa fu pagato intorno ai 30-35 milioni, una cifra che all'epoca sembrava proibitiva per noi. La scorsa estate invece abbiamo dovuto sborsare la stessa somma solo per Bacca (buon attaccante per carità, ma non certo Shevchenko). È incredibile la velocità con cui aumentano le valutazioni dei giocatori, ormai persino diciottenni che devono ancora dimostrare tutto o quasi vengono ceduti a 40/50 milioni. Mi chiedo davvero dove andremo a finire di questo passo ..


----------



## juventino (2 Marzo 2016)

Se davvero fossero disposti a darci soldi + uno di questi due (e fidatevi che Florentino è abbastanza scemo da farlo) per Paul sarebbe da ricovero rifiutare.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

James al Milan sarebbe un sogno, mamma mia....


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse Isco sarebbe da Milan, ma James utopia.



Siamo sempre li , prendi i soldi che butteranno per i gemelli degrado da qui a 3 anni e ci compri James .. mononeurone avrà un 10 milioni di riscatto + 3 milioni per 3 anni sono 9 cioè 18 lordi più 10 sono gia 28 ... 

l'altro gemello prenderà 2 .. per 3 anni sono 6 lordi 12 .. sono 40 milioni .. ok magari non lo compri ma ci vi vicino..


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre li , prendi i soldi che butteranno per i gemelli degrado da qui a 3 anni e ci compri James .. mononeurone avrà un 10 milioni di riscatto + 3 milioni per 3 anni sono 9 cioè 18 lordi più 10 sono gia 28 ...
> 
> l'altro gemello prenderà 2 .. per 3 anni sono 6 lordi 12 .. sono 40 milioni .. ok magari non lo compri ma ci vi vicino..



Beh, James secondo me per prenderlo ci vogliono circa 50-60 milioni + 10 NETTI d' ingaggio per 5 anni, è un operazione che tranquillamente si aggirerebbe sui 130-180 milioni di euro pre 5 anni, troppo troppo davvero per noi attualmente...


----------



## Eziomare (2 Marzo 2016)

James mi piace poco, Isco lo vedrei bene al City


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Arrivano indiscrezioni bomba dalla Spagna: secondo Marca, il Real Madrid avrebbe intenzione di rivoluzionare la propria rosa a seguito di una stagione deludente; Zidane infatti avrebbe messo nel mirino Hazard e Pogba, due fra i talenti più costosi del panorama mondiale, e per arrivare ad essi sarebbe pronto a cedere James Rodriguez e Isco. Il primo è valutaro 80 milioni mentre il secondo sarebbe valutato sui 40-45. Una vera occasione per i top club che aspirano a prendere i due in questione.



Non ce li possiamo permettere nemmeno tra due vite. Anche se spendessi 40M per Isco, poi gli devi pagare uno stipendio monstre che ti ammazza.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ce li possiamo permettere nemmeno tra due vite. Anche se spendessi 40M per Isco, poi gli devi pagare uno stipendio monstre che ti ammazza.



Ma sai, il Real fatturava meno di noi 10 anni fa, e spendendo ora fattura il doppio, sia mai che qualcuno capisca che magari può essere una soluzione comprare sti grandi giocatori.

Comunque sia, non ci credo molto neppure io


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sai, il Real fatturava meno di noi 10 anni fa, e spendendo ora fattura il doppio, sia mai che qualcuno capisca che magari può essere una soluzione comprare sti grandi giocatori.
> 
> Comunque sia, non ci credo molto neppure io



Assolutamente! intendevo dire che con questa linea societaria non possiamo azzardarci. Se arrivasse Il Bee di turno con i suoi fantomatici mlioni, un pensiero a Isco lo farei sul serio.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sai, il Real fatturava meno di noi 10 anni fa, e spendendo ora fattura il doppio, sia mai che qualcuno capisca che magari può essere una soluzione comprare sti grandi giocatori.
> 
> Comunque sia, non ci credo molto neppure io



Concordo, basta vedere i fatturati di Chelsea, Arsenal, Man City e Psg, squadre che hanno speso tantissimo, però oggi hanno fatturati che noi ci sogniamo.

Quello che nel calcio si chiama strapagare, nella teoria economica si chiamano investimenti, però al Milan non vogliono capire che se prendi un giocatore forte e spendi, oltre ad avere un ritorno sportivo, è più facile avere anche dei ritorni commerciali. 

Inoltre vendere un giocatore che hai pagato tanto spesso è molto più semplice che cedere un bidone: basta, ad. es vedere i casi Ozil e Di Maria.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

L'unico che devono vendere lo tengono hahah e magari si ricomprano Morata


----------

